# Old English Sheepdog mix with lab----



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

what do you think they would look like? There are 10 puppies for sale in our local paper---I cannot be tempted :no::no::no:, I cannot but I bet they are adorable and probably furry. But I wonder what they look like????


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG.....I would so be calling that number and visiting them. I love OESs. They are so lovable and goofy. If it's mixed with a lab I would think they would be really cute.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Ohhh , I grew up with an Old English Sheepdog.He was my protector along with any kid that entered his fence.He didn't like my friends dad even coming in to get her (he always smelled like whiskey).He was so funny.When I would sleep in my tree house he would post up at the steps all night long.As I got older and would try to sneak down from the tree house at night he would "herd" me back up and bark till I went back up or in the house.He was my brother.I think I'll have to scan some of his pictures on here to share.He was absolutely the best.He came to us from a unhappy home and we were so blessed to have gotten to be with him.He is the reason I wanted my kids to grow up around large breed dogs.I'm 25 years old and still miss him so much.Looks like I gotta go down memory lane so I'll stop typing.

Oh yeah , I'll bet they would be very fluffy and perfect looking babies


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I had one too. When she was a puppy she would climb up on the back of the toilet and be too scared to get down. There were also many times when we would come home that she would be up on our kitchen table. They sure are clowns...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a picture of a old english sheepdog/black lab mix. 
FloridaPets.net - Pet-friendly resources for Florida residents and visitors

I had never been around one before, but when we were on vacation this year, we met one named Winston. I loved that dog, he looked so big and goofy. The only thing I didnt like was when he jumped on me from behind. His paws were on my shoulders. Scared me half to death coming up from behind silently.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

OMG....Codie is beautiful. Geez, I'm getting the sheepdog itch again.

There are such gentle giants.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's some pics of Lexi....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, what a big teddy bear, adorable pictures!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Too precious!!! I used to use Blake for a pillow out in the back yard and he would just lay there.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Lexi is such a cute pup.


----------



## wonambi (Jun 22, 2011)

We have 2 rescued OES x golden retriver pups. They look like solid black OES but are expected to fade to grey [email protected]


----------

